# Great day but tough!



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out about 9:30 with a baitwell full of pinfish and a good attitude.

Goal was the Edge but it was way too rough. Hit some bridge rubble and warmed up on some snapper. Tossed one big snapper back and a HUGE shark hit him before he could go down. Pretty cool.

Nothing doing much so headed to the Tennaco rig. On the way saw a UFO turned out to be a plastic chair with a few small triple tail on it, and 1 peanut mahi. He bit through the line right at the boat.

Then we saw a nice tree... and nothing on it but triple-tail Real odd no peanuts anywhere.

Next hit the Tennaco. Fish marks everywhere but no bites.

On to the Oriskany and for once no dive boats. Should have been a clue.

Anchored up and the hits began. AJ small, AJ small, AJ close but a keeper. SCAMP! And a Gag! Had something huge break a rod, would not move like a shark we think maybe a big warsaw. Fought him on the "handle" until it broke off. I bet we broke off a dozen USOs that we could not turn.

AJ keeper then it shut down. 

Headed in and it got wicked. Not huge seas but choppy and disorganized. Went toward Pensacola Pass and of course, got stopped by the FWC. Their board measured our AJs just short??? Hmmmmm... they took them home.

Nice guys, wrote me for a missing Throwable rather than the big short fish ticket.

Limped home and here I sit. Beaten down and busted. 

So a gag and a scamp and a lesson learned. Next time we slay em!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Well that's not really the good luck I had wished for you but I'm glad to hear they gave ya a break on the short (and eaten by some one else aj). Some day's it's hard to win but it's good to hear the day wasn't wasted. Next time!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Here's a pic of the grouper*

Nice grouper for the trouble!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice job on dat Grouper, just the right size for a good fight, straight to the fryin pan...


----------

